# NVX following in Arc Audio's footsteps?



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

It appears that they have chosen SB Acoustics as the supplier for their top tier product line. Curious to know how the products differ from SB Acoustics offerings. If it is more than just cosmetics and connections. It will be interesting to see who is willing to test some of these out. Especially at their price point from a fairly new company. 

X-Series - Subwoofers
X-Series Car Audio Component Speakers

Kind of interesting that they didn't even bother with a passive crossover like Arc did and are marketing this as an "active component speaker system."


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

What SB tweeter are they using?
I can't find one that matches it very well on Madisound...

EDIT:
Is it this one?
http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.co...sb29rdcn-c000-4-neo-magnet-ring-dome-tweeter/


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

More overpriced rebadges? Shades of CDT!


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Notloudenuf said:


> What SB tweeter are they using?
> I can't find one that matches it very well on Madisound...
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


body looks right but the mounting ring is different. a 6x markup is a bit steep...


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, that's some pretty steep prices right there.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

It appears the tweeter is a customized version of this...

The Madisound Speaker Store


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Who is NVX anyways? See there stuff all over Sonic and ebay but never seen anybody run it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

JoeHemi57 said:


> Who is NVX anyways? See there stuff all over Sonic and ebay but never seen anybody run it.


Its the owner of Sonics I believe. There are a few on here that have ran the 5-ch amp.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

The Xnet is the passive crossover

NVX XNET2 X-Series Bi-Ampable 2-Way Crossover Filter Network

The prices are much more reasonable on Sonics website. $300 for the 6.5" midbass


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Considering how few actual Build houses there are in china, it's inevitable.
But just because a product looks the same cosmetically doesn't mean it's the same internally.
And I know for a fact ARC builds for 27 companies sold worldwide.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

BeatsDownLow said:


> The Xnet is the passive crossover
> 
> NVX XNET2 X-Series Bi-Ampable 2-Way Crossover Filter Network
> 
> The prices are much more reasonable on Sonics website. $300 for the 6.5" midbass


Thanks for the correction. I saw these initially on Sonic and must have just missed it on the NVX site. Anyway, the mid and tweet are already available for purchase on Sonic. 



south east customz said:


> Considering how few actual Build houses there are in china, it's inevitable.
> But just because a product looks the same cosmetically doesn't mean it's the same internally.
> And I know for a fact ARC builds for 27 companies sold worldwide.


No doubt. And just so there is no confusion, that wasn't the point of my post. Just an observation, more than anything, of who NVX appeared to be using for their top tier lineup. I am curious to see how these perform and how they review compared to the Arc Blacks and SB Acoustics offerings. It would also be cool if someone were able to do some side by side comparisons and klippel testing. 

I wasn't aware that Arc "built" for anyone else. I knew that they had some sort of relationship with both Nikola and UBuy. Maybe it is closer than I thought.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Looking at the 10" it shares the basket and cone material. The magnet is much larger then the SB and the cone is a different cone shape. SB is 6 ohm but the NVX that I looked at was 2 ohm. Looks like build house but not rebadge. 

The NVX amps of current are the same family amps as the PPI Phantoms.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

07azhhr said:


> Looking at the 10" it shares the basket and cone material. The magnet is much larger then the SB and the cone is a different cone shape. SB is 6 ohm but the NVX that I looked at was 2 ohm. Looks like build house but not rebadge.
> 
> The NVX amps of current are the same family amps as the PPI Phantoms.



Same stuff I was seeing, but I didn't want to overload my initial posts with my observations. I'd actually really like to demo these things in person, but that price point sure seems like a pretty hard pill to swallow right now.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Same stuff I was seeing, but I didn't want to overload my initial posts with my observations. I'd actually really like to demo these things in person, but that price point sure seems like a pretty hard pill to swallow right now.


I agree. WAY TO MUCH mulla. I have the non ring dome 1" SB tweets and really really like them. Very nice tweeters. I have considered some of their other speakers but I like my HAT L's too.


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

JoeHemi57 said:


> Who is NVX anyways? See there stuff all over Sonic and ebay but never seen anybody run it.


I run a NVX 900.5 and I love it.

Gets warm but not hot and the built in active crossovers are nice.

Zero noise, zero issues, always great sound.

I dont think there is a better amp for the price.
They are $280ish and go on sale for close to $250 sometimes.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Just thought I would follow up with my exchange with NVX from their FB page. Take from it what you will...

*ME:* Any comment on how these differ from the version offered by the company that manufactures these for you?

*Random FB Commentor:* no company i know uses Egyptian Papyrus Fiber Cone's in their drivers . these also feature a unique Copper Shorting Sleeve that prevents a rise in inductance caused by the movement of the driver , this will Improved power delivery to the voice coil, Decreased inductive distortion , Improved cone linearity, Improved high-end extension, Decreased risk of overheating .

*NVX:* they differ greatly from the original template setup we looked into. While the cone is primarily Egyptian Papyrus, it is also made up of Palm and Coconut Fibers which are materials primarily used in rope making and basket weaving in ancient times. They add a little flavor to the musical reproduction capabilities of our X-Series speakers while remaining accurate. We don't know of any other speaker using this material, especially not in the car environment where these have been optimized for.

Our crossover networks are one of a kind designed by a world renowned engineer specifically for these mid range drivers and tweeters. This means the speaker and tweeter natural frequency roll off points are complimented by the crossover so they blend seamlessly.

You can view the manual here if you so desire: http://www.nvx.com/media/manuals/XSP.pdf

*ME:* "Random FB Commentor", there are others as I am sure NVX is well aware.

NVX, thanks for the reply. I took a look at the PDF, thanks. So if I understand correctly, the cone is a variation of the original templates papyrus design and you have the proprietary crossovers?

*NVX:* The original did not use a Papyrus cone at all. The sound quality of our X-Series is phenomenal.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

They are now and. But their older stuff did not STATE Egyption Papyurs. But did state natural fibers. 










MIDWOOFERS








*6 1/2'' SATORI MW16P-4*









*DATA SHEETS*



















*Special Features*


Vented aerodynamic cast aluminum chassis for optimum strength and low compression
Proprietary cone material with EGYPTIAN PAPYRUSTM fibres made in-house
Soft low damping rubber surround for optimum transient response
Advanced BIMAX spider for improved linearity
Powerful optimized low distortion neodymium motor system
Non-conducting fibre glass voice coil former for minimum damping
Extended copper sleeve on pole piece for low inductance and reduced distortion
CCAW voice coil for reduced moving mass
Long life silver lead wires attached 180° apart for improved stability
Vented pole piece for reduced compression
High piston to chassis diameter ratio
Gasket and bolt hole protrusions for reduced coupling to speaker cabinet


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I guess I was going by Madisound, which is where I always looked since that is where they were available. 
The Madisound Speaker Store


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

rton20s said:


> I guess I was going by Madisound, which is where I always looked since that is where they were available.
> The Madisound Speaker Store


Notice I said "did not STATE" Egyptian Papyrus . I see that on Madisound they do say Papyrus. Looking up Papyrus it is a plant that is native to Egypt and seems to be found only in nearby Meditranian areas lol. NVX is trying to play it off like no one is smart enough to figure it out it seems. 

I like how they state they started engineering in Denmark. HMMMMM that is exactly what SB says too. :laugh:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I was genuinely curious about the product and what made them different from SB's standard offerings. It is pretty standard practice to have a build house manufacture products for your company. I certainly do not fault them for following what one could argue is the standard of the industry. 

I am sure (at least I hope) that NVX specified their own version of the standard SB drivers. It is pretty obvious that there are differences in the subwoofers and at least aesthetic differences in the tweeters. Maybe FB wasn't the right place to ask the question, but it has proven (for me) as a good way to get quick access to answers from a company. 

In my opinion, their responses tread that fine line between marketing and dishonesty. The last thing I want to do is hurt their sales or "put them on blast," but I wonder what their reaction would be to posting a link to the mid-range driver on Madisound?  Not that I would do that. I suppose those who know, know. And those who don't can pay 5x the price for what is likely the same exact speaker.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

I am surprised NVX is going the highend route.

Not surprised at all that they are rebadging everything. That is indeed the "standard".


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

@ those prices


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

What? I don't think they're that bad at all. 

The Madisound Speaker Store
The Madisound Speaker Store


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

rton20s said:


> What? I don't think they're that bad at all.
> 
> The Madisound Speaker Store
> The Madisound Speaker Store


Much better


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

I just looked at what they are asking for there amps on their site. Looks like they want 2x what you can get them for on Sonic. They want $500 for the 5 channel. It has the least amount of power of ALL the 5 channels using that board family. HMMMMMM that makes me question this company even more now. Mind you this is purchase price from that site not JUST MSRP.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm not going to get hung up on the MSRP listed on their site. I believe Sonic is their exclusive dealer right now. (I've heard the same guy owns both companies.) So the reality is, whatever it sells for on Sonic becomes MSRP. I would have no problem buying their products AT THE RIGHT PRICE. It does appear that they are attempting to bring quality products to the market at a comparable price point to the competition. 

I think if they could bring their "active" 6.5" component kit in for ~$300 with the passive kit at ~$400 they could have a real winner on their hands. That would blow Arc's prices out of the water and still be close enough to the price of the SB's to make it worth considering.


----------



## Blake (Mar 3, 2006)

NVX 6-1/2" Component Systems | Car Speakers | Car Audio | Car Audio, Video & GPS at Sonic Electronix


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Blake said:


> NVX 6-1/2" Component Systems | Car Speakers | Car Audio | Car Audio, Video & GPS at Sonic Electronix


Thanks, but I think we are all aware of who is selling them and what they cost.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

rton20s said:


> It appears the tweeter is a customized version of this...
> 
> The Madisound Speaker Store


THIS^ was a great tweet for two weeks. Then it bubbled up like a zit from the heat in the car while I was at work. Came out at the end of the day and it was shot.


----------



## Blake (Mar 3, 2006)

rton20s said:


> Thanks, but I think we are all aware of who is selling them and what they cost.


Ah, I took your post a different way.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

rton20s said:


> I'm not going to get hung up on the MSRP listed on their site. I believe Sonic is their exclusive dealer right now. (I've heard the same guy owns both companies.) So the reality is, whatever it sells for on Sonic becomes MSRP. I would have no problem buying their products AT THE RIGHT PRICE. It does appear that they are attempting to bring quality products to the market at a comparable price point to the competition.
> 
> I think if they could bring their "active" 6.5" component kit in for ~$300 with the passive kit at ~$400 they could have a real winner on their hands. That would blow Arc's prices out of the water and still be close enough to the price of the SB's to make it worth considering.


 
Take a look again at their site prices. They have a shopping cart next to the price so you can BUY them at that price. If Sonic is the same company then why sell at both prices unless you are trying to decieve the unknowing?


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

rton20s said:


> I'm not going to get hung up on the MSRP listed on their site. I believe Sonic is their exclusive dealer right now. (I've heard the same guy owns both companies.) So the reality is, whatever it sells for on Sonic becomes MSRP.


 


rton20s said:


> Thanks, but I think we are all aware of who is selling them and what they cost.


He is showing that Sonic is selling the speakers for $479 (comps only) and $669 (w/passives) so according to what you said above that means that that is the MSRP. 


Just a guess here but I am thinking that the ONLY reason the amps are selling for less on Sonic is because they also sell the Polks and the PPI's and it is well known that these are made by the same build house. Not to mention but the NVX's have the lowest output too.




Blake said:


> NVX 6-1/2" Component Systems | Car Speakers | Car Audio | Car Audio, Video & GPS at Sonic Electronix


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

goodstuff said:


> THIS^ was a great tweet for two weeks. Then it bubbled up like a zit from the heat in the car while I was at work. Came out at the end of the day and it was shot.


I have the non rings, the SB26's, and they have done fine in direct sunlight out here in the Arizona desert. You might have just been unlucky with that one.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I guess I have just looked at NVX differently from the beginning. It became apparent pretty quickly that there was a connection between NVX and Sonic. Probably my bad for assuming that everyone else would find out about NVX through Sonic and know that the pricing was better through Sonic. 

And they are probably pricing differently because they would prefer that all of the orders are handled through Sonic. Not to mention the fact that if someone sees an MSRP of $699 (typo on NVX part, I believe should be $599) on the website and then a price of $479 on Sonic they will think they are getting a good deal. Especially if they know nothing of the OEM option. Who knows though.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

rton20s said:


> I guess I have just looked at NVX differently from the beginning. It became apparent pretty quickly that there was a connection between NVX and Sonic. Probably my bad for assuming that everyone else would find out about NVX through Sonic and know that the pricing was better through Sonic.
> 
> And they are probably pricing differently because they would prefer that all of the orders are handled through Sonic. Not to mention the fact that if someone sees an MSRP of $699 (typo on NVX part, I believe should be $599) on the website and then a price of $479 on Sonic they will think they are getting a good deal. Especially if they know nothing of the OEM option. Who knows though.


 
Here is something that keeps stirring in my head about this. IF they are indeed the same company they make a killing of EXTRA profit when they sell from their website. Even if they are not the same company, NVX makes a lot of extra profit when someone buys directly off of their own website. Especially for the amps. Like with the 5 channel amp they make an extra $200 on top of the profit made via the price that they sell for at Sonic. Even if they are separate companies you know Sonic is getting them cheaper then the $299 so that they are able to make a profit. So in this case there would be the profit made in selling them to Sonic then Sonics profit then NVX would get an additional 2 bills on top of that when they sell them off of their own site. That is shady to me. Them being the same company (if it truely turns out that they are) would make it even more shady since like you mentioned people would be thinking that they are getting a good deal.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Just to clarify, I don't think they are actually the same company. I do think they have the same owner. I am sure that NVX is its own corporate entity. They just have the advantage of a huge retail channel in Sonic Electronix. 

Also, I don't fault them a bit for their pricing. I believe they should sell for what the market is willing to pay. And no doubt, Sonic pays NVX significantly less than what they sale the products for. That is the way the whole industry works. It is also not unusual to see much higher prices for products on a manufacturer's website than actual street pricing. 

All that being said, I am alo a huge proponent for an educated consumer. That is why I created this thread. Do your research, know what you're getting and what it is worth.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

^Right on, on all counts.

Nothing shady here, web site prices in msrp are always way more then street price.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Most manufacturer's websites that offer to sell their product are generally at or closer to MSRP. Manufacturers have to keep their dealers happy as well and they are very careful not to undercut them. They basically offer the sale for convenience only and most direct sales to a distributor/dealer. If price shopping is your thing then the dealer usually wins and the price focus is on them, not the manufacturer. The buyer then feels they have got a bargain. Win win situation!!


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Their pricing though goes hand in hand with their FB response stating that they are the only ones using the Paypyrus cones when so is SB whom seems to be the build house. They are not being upfront and honest in my opinion and that right there is a huge red flag to me.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't care that NVX doesn't want to acknowledge their build house. I mean, what manufacturer does?! I'm sure Apple would be delighted if no one had ever heard of Foxconn. 

I'm ok with NVX not wanting to talk about their build house. I'm ok with NVX charging prices that appear to be exorbitant compared to what look to be identical drivers from the OEM. What I'm not ok with is NVX being deceptive in their response regarding the differences between what they offer and what the OEM offers. I'd much rather have them make a statement along the lines of, "It is the policy of NVX to not discuss the design details of our products, or our business relationships with various manufacturing, consulting and design companies we may employ." That may sound like a complete kiss off (because it is), but at least that wouldn't "feel" deceptive.


----------



## DuffmasterFresh (Feb 20, 2012)

rton20s said:


> I don't care that NVX doesn't want to acknowledge their build house. I mean, what manufacturer does?! I'm sure Apple would be delighted if no one had ever heard of Foxconn.
> 
> I'm ok with NVX not wanting to talk about their build house. I'm ok with NVX charging prices that appear to be exorbitant compared to what look to be identical drivers from the OEM. What I'm not ok with is NVX being deceptive in their response regarding the differences between what they offer and what the OEM offers. I'd much rather have them make a statement along the lines of, "It is the policy of NVX to not discuss the design details of our products, or our business relationships with various manufacturing, consulting and design companies we may employ." That may sound like a complete kiss off (because it is), but at least that wouldn't "feel" deceptive.


Honestly, at this point in the game, most companies are buying from the same build houses and even buying the same product and rebranding it (this is happening in all markets, not just car audio, but you knew this). I stopped caring about who has what and more about the service. If SB, Arc, and NVX all have the same or at least similar speakers, that's cool with me. Who has the best price to customer service ratio? Who tweaked the speaker the most to make it sound the best or last the longest? In the end, I want a good sounding speaker I don't care what name is on it lol.

And you are right, who would want to talk about their build house and the OEM system they looked at before making modifications? Those are company secrets and what not, they need to keep their pride intact I guess.

I found there FB page and saw the stuff they posted. I did not see that they said anything about other speakers not using Egyptian Papyrus, they just said no other speaker uses this "material" for the car environment. They said they added other stuff in the cone, so maybe they meant "No one has this exact cone mixture." not "no one uses papyrus". That one dude who said no one uses papyrus could just be a customer who does not know enough brands.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

My quotes were direct from FB, and I was clear that the one comment was from a fan of their page and not NVX themselves.


----------



## Blake (Mar 3, 2006)

I'd be curious to hear that subwoofer. Looks great on paper, models well using what info is available.

If you want an 'all matching system', the active component set with the 5 channel amp and subwoofer would probably sound great.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I ordered the NVX tweeter from SE for $129, and called the store and was offered another $15 off. I had the SB29 in my last vehicle for 3 years and loved it, and i am assuming this tweeter will sound the same. It costs about the same price as it would if i had just bought the SB, but i went with the MNVX because the speaker grill mounting option works better in my particular install.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I look forward to hearing your impressions of the NVX version of the tweeter. It appears their prices have dropped on Sonic from when I originally created this thread.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

I'm always amused by these threads that suggest that products are the same because they all come from the same factory. I'm also amused by claims of better sonic performance through exotic cone materials that are purported to be rare or some such whatever. 

Papyrus was what Egyptians first used to make paper. I have papyrus growing in my back yard. It's my favorite "yard plant". It's really cool to look at. 

Once, when I was a retail installer, a rep for one of the big companies came to launch a new line of ridiculously high-end products. The speakers were really nice and they sounded great. HOWEVER...the rep indicated that because the cones were made of natural material they were better at reproducing the sound of acoustic instruments. That was the end of his credibility with me. I said, "Dude, I listen to house. Do you have any speakers with cones made of ecstasy?"

Paper is a seriously great speaker material. FOr cars, it's important that the paper is treated with some kind of coating or impregnated with something that will resist deterioration from ultra-violet light and will keep it from absorbing moisture. 

Polypropylene is also a great speaker cone material. It lasts for a long time and it ISN'T stiff. It can be made stiff through curving the sides of the cone. The right curve can help to eliminate the big peak at high frequencies and help to smooth some other parts of the response curve.

Metal is also good, so long as it's light. Many companies choose aluminum because it's MUCH cheaper than stiffer metals like Titanium. Metal cones should also be treated to prevent corrosion. One serious drawback of metal cones is that they are easily deformed by a finger or a screwdriver and those deformations can alter the sound. Plus, they look nasty when they're all dented.

In between these three, there are lots of composites and mechanical designs that can be used to alter the behavior of cones of all kinds of materials. 

Don't be taken in my claims about the suitability or advantages of one cone material over another without some proof. Choosing a cone from a supplier of cones is like choosing canned tomatoes from the grocery store. There are literally thousands of options.

Designing a great speaker is more than coming up with a new name for something. The real story in speaker design is what's been done to reduce distortion and to smooth the frequency response. It's also important that the speaker has been designed to withstand being in a car where temperature and humidity vary a great deal and where vibrations can shake assemblies loose. Speakers developed for ise at home are rarely designed and tested appropriately. It's also important that speaker have been designed to they can be securely and easily installed in the right locations and that passive crossovers (if you'll use them) have been designed to help those speakers perform best mounted in a variety of different locations without a bunch of tweaking. Speakers are high distortion drivers and reducing that is the single biggest opportunity in improving a basic design that's nearly 100 years old. How you use those speakers in a car is MUCH more important than whether the cones are made from material only available on Mars.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Andy, thanks for contributing! It is always encouraging to get your take on things. 

Just to clarify, as the OP, it was never my intention to claim that because the drivers come from the same factory and look the same that they would perform the same. It was simply an observation on my part that this new company (NVX) had chosen the same OEM supplier as another well known brand (Arc). I was also curious about the differences between the drivers in terms of design, construction and materials.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> I'm always amused by these threads that suggest that products are the same because they all come from the same factory. I'm also amused by claims of better sonic performance through exotic cone materials that are purported to be rare or some such whatever.
> 
> Papyrus was what Egyptians first used to make paper. I have papyrus growing in my back yard. It's my favorite "yard plant". It's really cool to look at.
> 
> ...


"do you have any speakers with cones made of ecstasy" is my new sig


----------



## Black Sunshine (Mar 4, 2013)

So, I just ordered 2 pair of these for my 2012 Toyota Tundra Crewmax. I actually switched from JL C5-650's to go with a JL Stealthbox powered by a JL HD750/1 and JL HD600/4 and RF 3sixty.3 processor coming off the factory JBL nav system. So I have done the math off of Madisound and they do look very,very close. Each pair come to just under $250 not including the passive crossovers, plus shipping. What does that equal? Another $60, maybe more if the crossovers are well designed. So we are easily talking $300 plus, really more because of design and boxing, and being all bought from Madisound. The price was another $60 from SE. So I decided to put them in a relatively high end self install. Like CS person said I have 60 days to return them and I will if I don't think they KICK ASS!! So tell me your thoughts.


----------



## bark424 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm currently using those sb's in my doors right now. I know they're on sale right now, some people are referring to them as " the revalator killer"


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

bark424 said:


> I'm currently using those sb's in my doors right now. I know they're on sale right now, some people are referring to them as " the revalator killer"


Link to sale????


----------



## Black Sunshine (Mar 4, 2013)

bark424 said:


> I'm currently using those sb's in my doors right now. I know they're on sale right now, some people are referring to them as " the revalator killer"


How do you like them?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Black Sunshine said:


> How do you like them?


i have the NVX tweeters in my doors and they are for real.


----------



## bark424 (Feb 16, 2013)

Kairos (Pair)

they're freaking unbelievable, how could you not like them? this is essentially what's in my doors, some of the crossover components have obviously been changed since its in a car for and not a perfect little box

Kairos (Pair)


----------



## bark424 (Feb 16, 2013)

SB Satori, MW16R

here's the link to the driver.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Those Satoris are not the same mids or the same "template" that the Arc Black or NVX models are based off of. 

This is the model that they are based on The Madisound Speaker Store


----------



## bark424 (Feb 16, 2013)

rton20s said:


> Those Satoris are not the same mids or the same "template" that the Arc Black or NVX models are based off of.
> 
> This is the model that they are based on The Madisound Speaker Store


 oh, ok... that's what I had but when my brother gave me his kiaros i swapped them out for the satori. I went... silver flutes- sb poly cone- satori. for the money, even double what the flutes are, i think the sb polycone is probably the best 6.5" driver for a car. just my opinion.


----------



## bark424 (Feb 16, 2013)

SB, SB17MFC35


you don't want to use that other sb in a car, this is the one you want. in an environment like a car door this polycone won't be affected much by the weather, and the available freq range is unreal.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Except that the one I linked to is essentially the same driver being used by both Arc Audio and NVX for *in car use*.


----------



## bark424 (Feb 16, 2013)

I can't dispute that, all I can go by is the advice of someone with 35 years experience designing speakers. personally I think he probably knows more than the designers at the speaker companies. when companies like morel, scanspeak, and sb acoustics commission him to design kits to be sold they must feel the same way


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

To me This is not that bad of a deal. Changed the terminals added a logo and a grill. 

The Madisound Speaker Store
At 124.80 plus shipping for a pair.

NVX XSP65 6.5" X-Series Component Mid-Bass Drivers
200 bucks shipped for the pair.

I would actually go with the NVX right now just for the terminals and grills. 
But when they first came out for...What was it 300 or 350 a pair? That was outlandish.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Same thing with the tweets. 
The Madisound Speaker Store

NVX XSPTW 29mm X-Series Soft Dome Tweeters - Sonic Electronix

Hell I think once you add the price ot a grill and shipping the NVX is the better deal.


----------



## Black Sunshine (Mar 4, 2013)

And the passive crossovers need to be added in.


----------



## Black Sunshine (Mar 4, 2013)

Well I will let you know what I think once I install them sound deadened and well powered and dialed in with the RF 3sixty.3


----------



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

Can anyone comment on the SQ and performance of the NVX 6.5 mids?


----------



## Tempe (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm seriously considering buying the NVX midbasses. Subscribing...


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Their comp set, crosses over at 1.5k @24db. Those are some bad as tweets if they can take that.


----------



## mkmckinley (Feb 15, 2015)

Has anyone tested those tweets to see how they do that low?


----------



## styro (Mar 30, 2014)

bark424 said:


> you don't want to use that other sb in a car, this is the one you want. in an environment like a car door this polycone won't be affected much by the weather, and the available freq range is unreal.


I have been trying to decide between the SB poly cones and the NVX/Arc based ones and you think the poly's are the better of the 2? I'm also looking at the Scanspeak Discovery 18W/4434G-00's and Peerless SLS 6.5's. Can't make up my mind. Which of the 2 SB's were better for midbass do you think?


----------

